
A Semiotic Analysis of Wes Anderson's Films - mykowebhn
http://sensesofcinema.com/2018/book-reviews/the-semiotics-of-wes-anderson-wes-andersons-symbolic-storyworld-a-semiotic-analysis-by-warren-buckland/
======
masonic
Anderson's "Isle of Dogs" is amazing as well.

